# sentra vs protege???



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

my 97 1.6 should have no problems beating a 99 1.6 mazda protege should it? both stock


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

On a track, right?!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

well i have no idea......did you search for the specs? it depends on how close each are. they have the same displacement. it may be rather close. on a track........


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

its seems you may, the stock BHP is 104 according to MSN autos


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

my money would probably be on the Protoge'


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

i wanna drive the Mazdaspeed Protege....


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

but this car is said to have "10" HP less than us......now it depends on who has an auto and who dosent.


----------



## sethwas (Apr 30, 2002)

Is this a roadcourse or a dragstrip. at the strip the torque of the nissan should pull ahead, but on the track the handling of the protege should win.

Seth


----------



## microsweper (Jun 30, 2003)

no not on a track or on the street just curious my girlfriend just turned 17 and got a car so i was wondering. but ya mines auto and hers is manuel and mine is defenatly not stock but i wanted to know what they would be like if they were. soo thanks for the posts!!!!!


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

oh damnit boy! just agree! edit your post! you should know the rules, NO STREET RACING, and for good reasons.


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

he said NOT on a track or street. hes just curious, doesnt want to race....


----------



## Radioaktiv (Feb 12, 2004)

dont think he was gonna race em

he just wanted to know which is faster in stock trim


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

ohhhhh i didnt pick that up. i didnt want scott to lay the smack down. :cheers:


----------



## I'm tired of my usernamee (Feb 16, 2004)

meh, its all good


----------



## Gimp (Jun 9, 2002)

1.6pete said:


> ohhhhh i didnt pick that up. i didnt want scott to lay the smack down. :cheers:


That's okay Pete, don't think ya could!  OOOOOOHHHH!! Did I type that out loud?! :cheers:


----------



## Nismo1997 (Dec 26, 2003)

With everyone in the Ga wanna race, why dont some1 run me in here Ga :thumbup:


----------



## asleepz (Feb 24, 2004)

I live in New Orleans, if you wanna drive a bit I'll run ya


----------

